# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  ΣΟΣ!!!!!!!!!Ο μικρούλης κινδυνεύει

## fillitsa

[/IMG]Ο μικρός της φωτογραφίας είναι περίπου πέντε μηνών και χρειάζεται άμεσσα κάποιον για να τον φροντίζει και να τον αγαπάει.
Έχει γεννηθεί από αδέσποτα και τον φροντίζει ένας κύριος που φροντίζει και τους γονείς του και τα προσέχει στον χώρο εργασίας του.
Ο εργοδότης του όμως έχει άλλη άποψη καο φρόντισε να χτυπήσει τον μικρούλη με το αυτοκίνητό του. Ευτυχώς όμως ό κύριος αυτός κατάφερε να τον σώσει και να τον θεραπεύσει. ¨ομως κινδυνεύει άμεσα και ψάχνουμε να του βρούμε σπίτι

----------


## vagelis76

*ο πατέρας ....

*


*η μάνα....*



*το μικρό....*






το θέμα υπάρχει και στην ομάδα....dog's fans


Φιλιώ πιστεύω να τα καταφέραμε τελικά....

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ωωωωωωωωωω τι καλο γλυκουλακι που ειναιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 
κριμα που δε μπορω να κανω ακτι εκτος απο το να το προωθησω κι εγω....
εχω ηδη ζωολογικο κηπο με σκυλια, γατουλιδες, πουλια και χαμστερ, δεν παιζει να μπει τπτ αλλο για μονιμα! 
στο facebook το εβαλες στα γκρουπακια που υπαρχουνε για τα αδεσποτα;

----------


## demis

Ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφο σιγουρα θα βρεθει καποιος να το παρει!

----------


## ananda

παιδιά το θέλω εγώ

----------


## vagelis76

Αγγελική στείλε Προσωπικό μήνυμα στη Φιλιώ για να το δεί αμέσως όταν συνδεθεί...

----------


## ananda

Βαγγέλη το έκανα ήδη
τις έγραψα και το κινητό μου

----------


## vagelis76

> Βαγγέλη το έκανα ήδη
> τις έγραψα και το κινητό μου


*Είσαι ΑΣΤΕΡΙ !!!!!!!
*******

----------


## ananda

σ'ευχαριστώ :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Περιμένω με αγωνία να δω τι θα γίνει με τον μικρό.Είναι κουκλάκι.Συγχαρητήρια Αγγελική

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

αααχ μπραβοοοοο!!! τυχερουλης ο μικροοοοοος!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## zweet

Μπραβο Αγγελικη !! σιγουρα ο σκυλακος θα αναγνωρησει και εκεινος οσα κανεις και θα σου ανταπωδωσει με αγνη φιλια και αγαπη

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το μικρο και οι γονεις ειναι υπεροχοι!
ελπιζω να βρει το καλητερο σπιτι και μακαρι να μηνει στη παρεα μας!

η μαμα ειναι απο σπιτι?

μην αφινετε τα σκυλια σας να γεννανε ακομα και αν ειναι καθαροαιμα...στειρωστε τα αδεσποτα,αρκετα ταλαιπωρουνται ταηδη πολλα αδεσποτα δεν χρειαζετε να φερνουμε και αλλα σε αυτη τη κατασταση!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μπράβο Αγγελική  για την κίνηση σου :winky: !!!!!!Το έχω κάνει και εγώ και μάλιστα με τεσσάρων χρόνων σκυλί και μου έχει δώσει αφάνταστη αγάπη :31212:  :31212: και πάλι μπράβο!!

----------


## Ryu

η σκυλα πρεπει να στειρωθει γιατι σε μερικους μηνες παλι θα σας ερθει ο πελαργος κ ισως να μην σταθουν τα κουταβια τυχερα οσο αυτο

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

> η σκυλα πρεπει να στειρωθει γιατι σε μερικους μηνες παλι θα σας ερθει ο πελαργος κ ισως να μην σταθουν τα κουταβια τυχερα οσο αυτο


 σωστα μιλησε η δεσποινα!!! 
κι εγω συμφωνω με αυτο!!

----------


## vagelis76

Πείτε μας αν μιλήσατε και τι αποφασίσατε βρε παιδιά??????
Θα υιοθετηθεί από την υπέροχη μαμά Αγγελική????? 


Όσων αφορά τη στείρωση κι εγώ συμφωνώ και αφού υπάρχει και αγόρι στη παρέα....σύντομα θα προχωρήσουν σε τρελλίτσες πάλι....
Αλήθεια πόσο στοιχίζει μια στείρωση?????Αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι και για αυτό θα ήταν *ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!!*

----------


## ananda

*Βαγγέλη ,* 
*καλό μήνα και σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια* 
*με τη Φιλλιώ απευθείας δεν μίλησα , μίλησα όμως με τον κύριο που προσέχει το σκυλάκο
η δυσκολία όπως από την αρχή υποψιαζόμουν είναι μόνο στην μεταφορά του " φίλου μας " 
καθότι εγώ μένω στην επαρχία ( Ερμιόνη ) και ο σκυλάκος βρίσκεται κάπου στο Γκύζη*
*απ'ότι μου είπε στο τηλέφωνο και εκείνος δεν μπορεί να τον μεταφέρει ούτε μέχρι τον προαστιακό της Κορίνθου ,σημείο στο οποίο θα μπορούσα να πάω και να τον παραλάβω
προσπαθώ να βρώ μία λύση 
θα δούμε!*

----------


## vagelis76

Κι εμείς τι κάνουμε εδώ???????
Όλο και κάποιος θα υπάρχει που θα μπορεί να βοηθήσει πιστεύω!!!!

*Ζητάμε λοιπόν κάποιο φίλο από εδώ ή γνωστό κάποιου από εδώ που θα μπορέσει να βοηθήσει στη μεταφορά του κουταβιού από το Γκύζη μέχρι το Προαστιακό σταθμό Κορίνθου.*

Αγγελική αν θέλεις γράψε ακριβώς τι θέλουμε για να μη τους μπερδέψω εγώ που δε ξέρω τη διαδρομή-περιοχές...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Γιατί δεν κανονίζεται με ένα πετ TAXI;Συμμετέχω στα έξοδα.**Εύκολος τρόπος πόρτα πόρτα.*
http://www.pettaxi.gr/

----------


## jk21

χαιρομια για την ευχαριστη εξελιξη ! 

* ασχετο για να μαθαινω : μετα την στειρωση ενα ζωο ,περα απο οτι δεν μπορει να τεκνοποιησει απο ορμονες πως παει; ειδικα την περιοδο που φυσιολογικα θα ανεβαινανε στο φουλ; δηλαδη τι επιδραση εχει στον ψυχισμο του; σιγουρα  σε ηδη υπαρχουν προβλημα η στειρωση ειναι μια λυση .το προβλημα ομως που γεννα ολα τα αλλα ειναι η κατοχη ζωων στα σπιτια χωρις προγραμματισμο ουτε του περιβαλλοντος που θα ζει ,ουτε του αριθμου που καθε οικογενεια μπορει να εχει.και αυτο ειναι καθαρα θεμα επιμορφωσης.αν υπαρχουν συλλογοι οπως πχ με καναρινια (που θα υπαρχουν  ) κατοχων οικοσιτων μεγαλων ζωων ,νομιζω εκει πρεπει να δωσουν βαση και οχι στη ευκολη λυση (αναγκαστικη οπου πρεπει βεβαια ) της στειρωσης που μας βολευει αλλα ισως να μην βολευει την ψυχη και το νοημα ζωης ενος ζωου !   

αιρετικος jk21

----------


## Ryu

τιποτα δεν παθαινουν,ισα ισα που ειναι ποιο σταθερα,ποιο ηρεμα κ ποιο υπακουα....μονο η ποσσοτητα τροφης πρεπει να προσεχθει γιατι συνηθως τα στειρωμενα περνουν βαρος....τα ζωα που δεν προοριζοντε για αναπαραγωγη ειναι καλο να στειρωνονται,περα απο τα αδεσποτα,μια αστειρωτη σκυλα που δεν κανει γεννες εχει πολλες πιθανοτιτες να παρουσιασει πυομητρα,ψευδοκιηση κ ισως καρκινο στην μυτρα συν οτι στην βολτα θα σε περνουν καμια 15αρια αρσενικα απο πισω οταν θα ειναι σε ιστρο!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ναι δημητρη με τη στειρωση οι ορμονες πεφτουν(γιαυτο πολλες φορες την συνιστουνκαι σε επιθετικα ζωα ωστε μαζι με εκπαιδευση να βοηθισει) 

η διαφορα δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλη,μερικες φορες δεν αλλαζει και καθολου...

ενα σκυλι που δεν ζευγαρωνει συχνα εχει μεγαλο κυνδινο (θηλυκο) να κανει πυομητρα,οταν γινετε η στειρωση αυτος ο κυνδινος φευγει καθως και ο καρκινος του μαστου που παρουσιαζουν αρκετα...
αν καποιος μπορει να ελενξει το ζωο του ωστε να μην ζευγαρωσει τοτε για εμενα ειναι δικο του απολυτως θεμα το αν θα το στειρωσει,αλλα για τα αδεσποτα πιστευω ειναι μονοδρομος...

----------


## vagelis76

> *Γιατί δεν κανονίζεται με ένα πετ TAXI;Συμμετέχω στα έξοδα.**Εύκολος τρόπος πόρτα πόρτα.*
> http://www.pettaxi.gr/


Πόσο στοιχίζει????προσπάθησα να δώ αλλά δε τα κατάφερα.....κι εγώ συμμετέχω στα έξοδα,άντε να σωθεί το λευκό μπουμπουκάκι!!!!!!!

Η στείρωση θα μου πείτε πόσο στοιχίζει επίσης????
*Και για να γίνω πιο αιρετικός απέναντι στον αιρετικό..* :Evilgrin0030: ..*Προτείνω να νιώθω ενοχές που θα στειρώσω μιά σκυλίτσα και θα της στερέισω τη χαρά να γίνει μάνα....παρά να την αφήσω να γεννοβολά σκυλάκια και να τα σκοτώνουν τα αυτοκίνητα και ο κάθε αρρωστημένος(φόλες) στους δρόμους...*.*Δεν έχω σκύλο ,αλλά θα τον στείρωνα.*

----------


## Ryu

γυρω στα 150 ευρω,αναλογα τον κτηνιατρο,στα αρσενικα ποιο λιγο(80).εγω εχω στειρωσει κ τιs 4 σκυλεs μου.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

για ιδιωτη συνιθως απο 150 εως 200(μιλαω για θηλυκο σκυλο)...αναλογα και το μεγεθος του σκυλου...
υπαρχουν μερικοι κτηνιατροι που κανουν καλητερες τιμες για αδεσποτα...
επισης μπορει ο δημος σας να τρεχει προγραμμα(οπως υποχρεωνετε,αλλα δεν το κανουν ολοι) για τα αδεσποτα...σε αυτη τη περιπτωση περνετε τηλ το δημο,τον ρωτατε και αν εχει προγραμμα του λετε που ειναι η ΑΔΕΣΠΟΤΗ σκυλιτσα ερχετε την περνει την στειρωνει και την επιστρεφει(μετα απο λιγες μερες συνηθως) στο μερος που την πηρε...

----------


## vagelis76

> επισης μπορει ο δημος σας να τρεχει προγραμμα(οπως υποχρεωνετε,αλλα δεν το κανουν ολοι) για τα αδεσποτα...σε αυτη τη περιπτωση περνετε τηλ το δημο,τον ρωτατε και αν εχει προγραμμα του λετε που ειναι η ΑΔΕΣΠΟΤΗ σκυλιτσα ερχετε την περνει την στειρωνει και την επιστρεφει(μετα απο λιγες μερες συνηθως) στο μερος που την πηρε...


Άγγελε ευχαριστώ (και Δέσποινα παραπάνω ) για την απάντηση!!!

Φιλιώ μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάρει ο φίλος σου το Δήμο να κάνει μια ερώτηση για τα σκυλιά εκεί?????Έστω το κορίτσι,για να μη ξαναγγενήσει????

----------


## ananda

*να ευχαριστήσω τον Κωνσταντίνο για την περίφημη ιδέα του pet-taxi 
και επίσης Βαγγέλη και Κωνσταντίνε για την πρόθεση συμμετοχής στα έξοδα
προσπάθησα και γώ να βρώ το κόστος μέσω internet αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα
είπα πάλι μέρα που είναι σήμερα να μην πάρω τηλέφωνο τον υπεύθυνο 
αλλά να το αφήσω για αύριο

όσο αφορά τη στείρωση των θυλυκών έχω να πώ ότι η δικιά μου μετά από ένα ατύχημα που είχε πριν περίπου 10 χρόνια τη στειρώσαμε ,ήταν και είναι υγιέστατη και κοντεύει τα 11 
μόνο στη " σιλουέτα " της μας ξέφυγε λίγο αλλά και αυτό κατά διαστήματα*
*μακάρι όλοι οι Δήμοι να εφάρμοζαν πρόγραμα στείρωσης για τα αδέσποτα τους αλλά δυστυχώς μιλάμε για ΠΟΛΥ ΔΡΟΜΟ ακόμα ότι έχουμε!*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλοι Χρόνια Πολλά και μπράβο σε όλους σας ειδικά στην  ανάδοχο Αγγελική.Χωρίς να έχω πρόθεση να οδηγήσω αλλού την συζήτησή σας μπορώ να ρωτήσω και εγώ το εξής που δεν κατάλαβα ? εντάξει η σκυλίτσες όμως τα αρσενικά στειρωμένα δεν είναι κάπως ???Δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν χάνει με την στείρωση αυτό το κάτι τι ,το αρρενωπό ? ή στείρωση γίνεται μόνο στις σκυλίτσες γιατί απ΄ότι λέει η Δέσποινα δεν είναι και κάτι το τραγικό?Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ananda

*καλημέρα ,καλημέρα σε όλους*

*λοιπόν τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής : 
μέσα στην βδομάδα ο σκυλάκος θα έρθει στο νέο του σπίτι* :Party0035:  :Party0035:  :Party0035: 

*η μεταφορά θα γίνει με το pet ταξί ( σ ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα και πάλι Κωνσταντίνε) και φυσικά ανυπομονώ**!!!*

----------


## ivi

Αγγελική θέλω να σου πω ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την κίνηση σου αυτή !!πραγματικά χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι σαν και εσένα. καλώς να το δεχτείς το μικρούλι!!!!!

----------


## ananda

*Ήβη ,*
*
σ ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά πραγματικά δεν νιώθω ότι κάνω κάτι....
σταγόνα στον ωκεανό η προσπάθεια μου και η προσπάθεια όλων μας οι μεμονωμένες*

*κάποια πρωινά που πάω στη δουλειά έχει τύχει να συναντήσω ένα ζωάκι ( σκύλο ) το οποίο 
αν το δεις είναι πάνω του " η δυστυχία του κόσμου όλου " 
αδύνατος , κοκαλιάρης , φοβισμένος ,μόνος και η ειρωνεία ....φοράει λουρί
μου θύμισε το βίντεο που είδα του Βαγγέλη ( για τα ζώα που εγκαταλείπονται)*

*τι κι αν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι όπως εγώ που γράφεις 
όταν πάντα θα υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι από τους άλλους ...να εγκαταλείπουν,κακομεταχει  ίζονται,κακοποιούν αθώα θύματα!
χρειάζεται συλλογική προσπάθεια 
αλλά πάνω απ όλα χρειάζεται ανθρωπιά και παιδεία...
*

----------


## vagelis76

Πολλά πολλά μπράβο σε όλους που συμμετείχαν για να έχει την ευχάριστη αυτή κατάληξη !!!!!
Τα περισσότερα Μπράβο ανήκουν στη Φιλιώ που είχε την ιδέα και κατάφερε να μας ευαισθητοποιήσει και φυσικά στην Γλυκιά νέα μαμά Αγγελική που θα χαίρεται από εδώ και πέρα τη συντροφιά του μικρού μας τετράποδου φίλου.!!!!!!

Αγγελική σου στέλνω πμ για να συνεννοηθούμε για τα έξοδα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο αγγελικη!!!

----------


## giannispeshtanis

παιδιά, αν δεν το πάρει η αγγελική το θέλω εγώ!

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη υπάρχουν και άλλα 2 υποψήφια για υιοθεσία εδώ...Xαρίζονται 2 σκυλάκια






Και τα 2 είναι κουκλάκια!!!!!!!!
Η Αγγελική θα το πάρει αυτό εδώ και το περιμένει σε λίγες μέρες....οπότε σκέψου αν μπορείς να αποκτήσεις ένα από τα παραπάνω.

----------


## giannispeshtanis

κάπως μου άρεσε πολύ το ΄χιονόμπαλο΄ κουταβάκι... αλλά αν το πάρει η αγγελική, θα σκεφτώ για κάποιο άλλο... άλλωστε εγώ έχω ήδη ένα και απλά θέλω να του βρώ παρέα..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο αδεσποτακια αλλο τιποτα!
μια βολτα στο Ourdogs.gr ή στο dogforum.gr θα σας διξει πολλες επιλογες!

----------


## vagelis76

οκ Τζον,αν δε καταλήξεις στη Κανέλα....κοίτα πως σε κοιτάει με τις πράσινες ματάρες της....
Θα σε έχουμε ο υποψήφιο πατέρα κάποιο επόμενου φίλου που θα χρειαστεί σπίτι έτσι????
*Η Κανέλα σε θέλει**!**!**!*στο ξαναλέω.....

----------


## ananda

*Γιάννη το σκυλάκο θα τον πάρω ή Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή
έχω αρχίσει και τις ετοιμασίες ( ενημερώνω τ άλλα σκυλομέλη της οικογένειας για το νέο μέλος)*

----------


## Ryu

πραγματικα ειναι μεγαλη αναγκη να βρουν σπιτι αυτα τα δυο σκυλακια.την κανελα την εχει ενα παιδι(ο οποιοs ειναι μαθητηs κ δεν δουλευει)μαζι με τα τρια δικα του στο βουνο,και ταιζει κ καμια 15αρια αδεσποτα που μαζευοντε στην περιοχη.δυσκολευεται να ταισει τοσα σκυλια μιαs κ λεφτα δεν υπαρχουν κ τσακωνεται καθε μερα με τουs δικου του γι αυτο το θεμα..
τον μαγκα τον εχω εγω κ δυστιχωs αν δεν βρει σπιτι συντομα θα βρεθει στον δρομο,δεν τον θελει με τπτ ο πατεραs μου...

----------


## ananda

παιδιά...
το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας ήρθε στο σπίτι μας σήμερα το απογευματάκι
σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη στήριξη σας!

----------


## ananda



----------


## panaisompatsos

Να τον χαίρεσαι, μπράβο σου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ χαίρομαι Αγγελική για το μικρό.Μπράβο .Να τον χαίρεσαι και να έχεις μια καλή ζωή μαζί του

----------


## ivi

να τον χαίρεσαι!!!είναι κούκλαρος!!και τι μεγάλα αυτάκια όμορφα είναι αυτα!!!!!μπράβο Αγγελική, σίγουρα το μικρό θα σου ανταποδώσει την αγάπη που του προσέφερες εσύ!!!!

----------


## ananda

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά
όλους

----------


## vagelis76

> Πολλά πολλά μπράβο σε όλους που συμμετείχαν για να έχει την ευχάριστη αυτή κατάληξη !!!!!
> Τα περισσότερα Μπράβο ανήκουν στη Φιλιώ που είχε την ιδέα και κατάφερε να μας ευαισθητοποιήσει και φυσικά στην Γλυκιά νέα μαμά Αγγελική που θα χαίρεται από εδώ και πέρα τη συντροφιά του μικρού μας τετράποδου φίλου.!!!!!!
> 
> Αγγελική σου στέλνω πμ για να συνεννοηθούμε για τα έξοδα.


Επαναλαμβάνομαι ...πολλά Μπράβο σε όλους!!!!!!!Και για να μη μένουν εντυπώσεις....*Η Αγγελική δε δέχτηκε να συμμετάσχω στα έξοδα της μεταφοράς.*
Να τον χαίρεσαι το λευκό πρίγκιπα!!!!!!Εγώ νόμιζα οτι είναι μικρότερος...αυτός είναι ολόκληρος άντρας!!!!!!!

----------


## demis

Να τον χαιρεσαι ειναι ενας κουκλος!!!! πως θα τον ονομασεις??

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Να τον χέρεσαι

----------


## ananda

είχε ήδη όνομα
τον λένε Ρόκυ  :Happy:

----------

